# Decoder manufacturer reads 0000



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Have a nce powercab dcc controller and trying to reprogram decoder a that are installed In gen1 kato units and manufacturer code is coming up 0000 and they won't program. Not sure what decoder so they are but shrink wrapped in clear plastic covering. We're ran on nce system before and sat for awhile and reprogrammed on an mrc system and all ran now trying to run on nce system again and some lights come on , some don't, and none will even bump, grone, buzz or anything but don't have the mrc anymore, so I'm wondering how I can reprogram them if code is coming up 0000 , how can I tell which manufacturer these decoder so are? Any help would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a strange one. You're not getting a 'Can't read decoder' message which presumably means its being read. Probably because the decoder is not NMRA compliant you're getting no man. code. You don't say if you've tried to program them but it may be possible. Give it a go. Worse comes to worse buy a new decoder, they're not a fortune these days.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Reading 0000*

Yes I have tried reprogramming them with thenpowercab, and it doesn't read cannot read cv or decoder it just reads manufacturer 0000. They did run on a mrc track, and ran on a nce track, and we're reprogrammed on the mrc layout but now the mrc is gone and now I have this problem.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I had that happen with my NCE Power Cab after frying an NCE decoder. I accidentally hardwired a light to the harness incorrectly. Surprisingly the control for the motor is OK. There is no light functionality, any attempt to program it on a programming track fails. It will not get past the step where it attempts to display the decoder make. Just displays 0000 for the decoder. The odd part is I was able to program it on the main for the cab number. In the end it is in an old Blue Box Athearn and allows the locomotive to function with DCC, just no lights.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Contact Kato, they might be able to help with ID.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Reading 000*

This is the pic of the decoder any ideas on manufacturer?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Reading 000*

Here is another pic of decoder


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That looks rather ancient. As I said just buy a new one, you'd benefit from the updated technology which will translate into better operation.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think what's in your picture is a DCC decoder.
It does not have the NMRA wire colors, in fact it has
only 4 wires. There should be 2 input, 2 for the motor,
and 3 for the lights. There is usually a couple more
for optionals.

In my opinion that is a light board, or perhaps a 'stay
alive' board. I note the large resistors and what 
appears to be a capacitor.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If that is a decoder then it may predate NMRA standards. I would just use a different decoder as others have said,


----------

